# ATM card readers Warning!!!!!



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

No matter how safe you think you are, your not. My wife is in New York for work. She used a bank atm on Sunday afternoon in a safe section of Manhattan. I looked at our account today and we are short pending $1000.00 U.S.. The money was withdrawn from several ATMs in a short period of time. Long story short. Stopped activity onthe card and now we have to wait for withdrawals to post before our bank will investigate. What the bank in NY told me was they check for card readers every morning, but not on weekends. Thiefs will install a card reader for a few hours then remove it so checking in the a.m. doesn't help much. I was told they have cameras watching the atm machine to prevent the installation of readers and other unlawfull activity but thats only good after the fact. The NY bank told me the card readers have cameras to record you punching your atm pin. They make a card ( in our case just over 24hrs) and run with it till the activity is stopped. The main thing is it was only her card was read. She could have been mugged or worse. What upsets me is the Lazy Rat [email protected]#[email protected] have the ability to develop this technology and use it for no good thievery. If I had those kind of smarts I'd give Bill Gates a run for his money instead of stealing from others. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Yup, it sucks! ;-((


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Wouldnt you like to get a hold of the idiot that does stuff like that. I use the ATM a lot, but I always go to the one in the bank at the grocery store…hopefully they wont mess with that one.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Hate to bust your bubble, Wayne, but those can be pretty easily compromised. People tend to look away from whoever is using an ATM so they aren't suspected of trying to get someone's PIN. The bad guys take advantage of that and can slap on a reader in a flash.

Another target is the reader in a self checkout line. My daughter got clipped a couple of months ago after she used the self checkout at the grocery store.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

For one thing theres no safe place in NY or any city for that matter.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Just a couple of images to show what they look like.

```
#$%$#
```


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I reallly don't know why anyone uses debit cards? Credit cards have a limit of $50 for fraud.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

I don't use ATM's ether TopamaxSurvivor My MOTTO: "If you don't take my credit card you don't get my business" I have walked away from a few places. I rarely carry cash, No wait I carry a $100 dollar bill folded up behind a photo in my wallet. Its been there for 2 years and have not touched it yet it use to be a 20 but that will not get you much if you need it. I bet its been 8 months since I had paper money in my hand so I keep a photo so I don't forget what it looks like.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

man that sucks buddy. hopefully your funds will be returned to your account. lazy bastards stealing from hard workin people.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Several years ago I asked my bank about fraud against my business account that contained substantial deposits. All they wanted to say about it was to remind me on my responsibilities. I told them no electronic access and no Debit or ATM card. They maintained banking would be so much better with them. I wonder for who? The bank or the thieves?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I've been able to reduce my risk to just about zero.

I'm flat broke.

I hope that helps somebody else ….


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^lol. Thieves will also stack a second reader underneath the machines that still take a "swipe". They can also slip a thin device into the reader slot itself. In New Orleans, there was some geeks in a bus that would somehow eavesdrop on card activity and program a blank right on the spot, kind of like they do for Dish Network cards, etc. Your best bet is a teller and a good credit card company these days. Sad, really.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Al, are the additional readers detectable?


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

IF they made shooting these people and identity thieves justifyable homocide I bet it would fix the problem.


----------

